# What Kind of Slam is This?



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

From an east texas pond last weekend. I know this is just a saltwater board, but I thought ya'll would get a kick out of it. And the rest of the catch.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Where was that at? Lake Bud-Light? 
Some of those fish have a big beer belly
Nice job.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I think your catfish are crossed with puffer fish.

That fat and still eating, wow.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a Super lam Bam Slam ! You hit 'em hard, great job!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Holy green fish, those are some real nice bass.


----------



## zburges (May 9, 2006)

Holy Bass Turds!!! Nice going. I would call that "I caught everything in this pond" Slam!


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

Man thats a lot of BIG bass!


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Did you clean that pond out totally?


----------



## tunnelchamp22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks like an old telephone slam to me. Not a fishing pole in sight! LOL nice catch, kids look like they were having a great time.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thats the EAST TEXAS HILLBILLY FAMILY SLAM. nice job. the kids has a good time by the smiles on their faces.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

that is without a doubt a 2cool slam.


----------



## Majek_20V (Jan 29, 2009)

dynomite slam. Watch this............................RUN>>>RUN<<RUN  J/J

Great catch!


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

In the last picture I count 36 bass, 5 crappie, and 3 catfish. h:

I hope it was a private pond.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Aint' seen a grinnel in a long time. Nice. Those bass are HEFTY.


----------



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

The fish were out of my 10 acre lake in Dayton. We are trying to get all of the locals out and going to re-stock in a few months with Floridas. Thanks for the replies it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I call that a kitchen sink...becuase you caught everything but the.....


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like a Fat Belly Bama Slama.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

It definitely looks like a great time and a fine catch. Ok, I guess I will ask a question and possibly have people call me Jr. Game Warden. Are there different limits/no limits on private ponds as opposed to public?


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Sir, it looks like you didnt vent your cat fish..! how deep were ya!!!?? Nice good eatin slam


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

What kind of explosives did ya use?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, I call it a slam I would like to have caught.


----------



## jhauling (Mar 14, 2008)

*slam*

What kind of fish is it in the top left?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

This one is easy...... It's the "oh my dayum slam"

Any simpleton should be able to figure that out. LOL


----------



## bayhawker (Nov 10, 2006)

*Now I See*

Now that you have posted the pic I can see how you are holding your mouth! Great catch and even better management in your 10ac honey hole!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

When you catch a choupique, it's a supper slam...

SR!!


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

txjoker said:


> It definitely looks like a great time and a fine catch. Ok, I guess I will ask a question and possibly have people call me Jr. Game Warden. Are there different limits/no limits on private ponds as opposed to public?


State bag and length limits do not apply for private waters.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Lipless Crankbait said:


> The fish were out of my 10 acre lake in Dayton. We are trying to get all of the locals out and going to re-stock in a few months with Floridas. Thanks for the replies it was a lot of fun.


if you ever need someone to take some fish out for ya, i'd be up to the task.

cg


----------



## mottd3 (Jan 12, 2009)

*SLAM*

I think it a ******** slam. There is no reason to keep big bass like that. I have thrown bigger bass back and don't have one on the wall. Conservation is a MUST.

:hairout::hairout::hairout:


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

mottd3 said:


> I think it a ******** slam. There is no reason to keep big bass like that. I have thrown bigger bass back and don't have one on the wall. Conservation is a MUST.
> 
> :hairout::hairout::hairout:


I hope you're joking he said he was clearing out the lake to restock


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I would call this a slam dunk!!! Nice job and love to see those kids outdoors,. PM me if you need someone to help with catching some of those fish. Love those crappie, brim, thanks


----------



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

mottd3. It is private property and the local genetics won't grow any bigger than that. I am trying to get them all out and replacing them with jucied up Floridas. You might think those are big bass, but they aren't even half the size of what I'm going to grow. I really appreciate your concern for my pond. Thanks to everyone else for their replies.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

We call that an East Texas Ham Slam. What a kick!


----------

